# dead man walking



## domingo_alegre

Hello,
Please, I have this idiomatic expression "Dead man walking". I don´t know how to translate accurately in Spanish.
My attempts:
1. Camina hacia la muerte.
2. Ser un hombre muerto.

Please, give me an example too. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Un muerto caminando. Entiendo que se usa para el condenado que va en marcha al cadalso, pero es fácil imaginar metáforas. Si dieras el contexto, se podría ser más preciso.


----------



## domingo_alegre

Lamentablemente lo encontré como idiomatic expression en un libro que estoy consultando, pero no tengo ningún ejemplo. Me gustaría dar una mejor aproximación pero no tengo más datos ni detalles. De todos modos muchas gracias.


----------



## Benzene

domingo_alegre said:


> Hello
> 
> Please, I have this *i*diomatic *e*xpres*s*ion "Dead man walking". I *am not able* don´t know how to translate *it* accurately in Spanish.
> 
> My attempt*:*
> 1. camina hacia la muerte
> 2. ser un hombre muerto
> 
> Please give me an example too. Thanks for your help
> 
> ------------
> Please let me know if this thread spelling is correct. Thanks



Hi, domingo_alegre!

Your expression can be translated with "*muerte viviente*" or "*zombie*".

Bye,

Benzene


----------



## domingo_alegre

Thanks a lot Mr Benzene. You've been most helpful

Have a good day


----------



## US math guy

Generalmente en inglés "dead man walking" no indica un "zombie", aunque sea posible. Usamos la frase como una metáfora. Es decir que de veras la persona está viva, pero no es posible imaginar qué ha sucedido para permitir esto. Por ejemplo, el caso de una persona perdida en un bosque que no ha comido ni bebido nada por cinco días.

También me interesa saber la frase equivalente en español.


----------



## Chuquita

¿Un "dead man walking" no es un condenado a muerte?


----------



## US math guy

Creo que no.


----------



## GringoDave

Dead man walking es una persona que tiene la probabilidad de morir dentro de poco tiempo. Una persona condenada sirve de ejemplo. Otro ejemplo será que una persona decide que va a asesinar a otra. Entonces la otra es 'a dead man walking', porque la va a matar dentro de poco tiempo. Espero que te ayude...


----------



## US math guy

En mi experiencia en EE. UU., se dice que una persona es un "dead man" cuando alguien va a matarla dentro de poco tiempo sin duda. Diferente que "dead man walking" en mi opinión.


----------



## domingo_alegre

Thanks US math guy and Gringo Dave

¿Sería posible que nos den algunos ejemplos del uso de la expresión "Dead man walking"?, ¿en algunas frases de uso más o menos cotidiano? Seguro que ello nos ayudaría muchísimo. ¡¡Gracias de antemano!!


----------



## Txiri

Benzene said:


> I have this *i*diomatic *e*xpres*s*ion "Dead man walking". I *am not able* don´t know how to translate *it* accurately in Spanish.


 
Actually, it sounds more idiomatic to me to express the above as ¨I don´t know how to translate it¨ as opposed to the corrected version.

This was the title of a film, starring Susan Sarandon and I think Sean Penn.  The reference indeed was to a convict on death row.  Before the film was released, I personally had not heard the expression before, so I´m not sure if it was popularized in the language before the film, or came into the language because of the film.


----------



## US math guy

Según el sitio usingenglish.com: 

A dead man walking is someone who is in great trouble and will certainly get punished, lose their job or position, etc, soon. 

¿Existe en español? ¿Alguien sabe?


----------



## domingo_alegre

Según la definición anterior lo más cercano que se me ocurres es "ser un hombre muerto" (al menos asi se usa en mi pais).

Por ejemplo : Uyyy, a Juan lo descubrieron durmiendo en el trabajo y el Jefe de Personal lo ha llamado a su oficina. Es hombre muerto (porque de seguro lo van a despedir del trabajo).


----------



## Marxelo

Sí, se usa para hablar del condenado a muerte. Los guardias encargados gritan dead man walking! cuando el condenado se desplaza hacia el lugar de la ejecución. ¡Si hasta hicieron una película con ese título!
El tema es que en general y hasta donde sé en los países de habla hispana no hay condena a muerte de modo que esa expresión no tiene una traducción específica.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

domingo_alegre said:


> Según la definición anterior lo más cercano que se me ocurres es "ser un hombre muerto" (al menos asi se usa en mi pais).
> 
> Por ejemplo : Uyyy, a Juan lo descubrieron durmiendo en el trabajo y el Jefe de Personal lo ha llamado a su oficina. Es hombre muerto (por que de seguro lo van a despedir del trabajo).



De nuevo, sin contexto, creo que es la mejor interpretación. Y concuerda con lo que dije al principio y lo que han opinado otros...


----------



## Marxelo

En todo caso yo lo traduciría como *hombre muerto en camino*... o *hombre muerto en marcha*...


----------



## Oldy Nuts

No, me quedo con "ser hombre muerto", que es de uso habitual también aquí con el mismo significado que le da domingo.


----------



## Marxelo

Pero _ser hombre muerto_ es una expresión de amenaza. Se habla de alguien que se sabe van a matar (no la justicia). _Dead man walking_ es una frase carcelaria, de la jerga de los guardiacárceles anunciando que el condenado está en camino. Se le avisa al guardia de la sección siguiente que el condenado se desplaza hacia allá.


----------



## Moritzchen

This is what Wikipedia has to say:
The title comes from the traditional call in the United States of "Dead man walking, dead man walking here" from a prison guard as a condemned prisoner is led onto Death Row.[_citation needed_] The phrase may have originally come from the 1909 poem by Thomas Hardy titled _The Dead Man Walking_.
One can question where Hardy heard it from, however, since there is no way to be sure that he coined the phrase. It was originally used to describe a person who was in trouble and about to get punished, or lose his job. This is what originally inspired prison guards to call out these words regarding a condemned man.[_citation needed_]
The portuguese page gives the equivalent of "Los últimos pasos de un hombre", "la última caminata".


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Bueno, eso es lo que dije al principio. Sin embargo, la expresión se puede usar tanto en el sentido literal, como en sentido metafórico. Es decir, su significado dependerá del contexto en que se use. Cosa que también dije en el mensaje número 2.


----------



## Marxelo

Ojo; yo no digo que el film dio origen al término. Digo que en el film se muestra el término en acción. De todos modos habría que rastrear el origen primero de la frase. Algunos lo atribuyen al poema de Thomas Hardy, The Dead Man Walking. Otros a lo que dice *domingo_alegre*, de la amenaza tipo "sos hombre muerto". El problema de traducción, en mi opinión, sigue siendo que no es una frase que se use en las mismas condiciones y circunstancias en todos lados. Habría que ver el contexto en el que se lo va a utilizar.


----------



## US math guy

Estoy de acuerdo que Marxelo tiene el origen  correcto de la frase "dead man walking". Pero hoy la usamos en inglés en todos casos para indicar que algo o alguien estará "muerto" muy pronto. Encontré estos ejemplos:

*Deportes*
"... a playoff series when your team remains "alive," but they just suffered a loss so catastrophic and so harrowing that there's no possible way they can bounce back ..."

*Tecnología*
According to t3 magazine, A chief scientist at audio bigwigs THX has predicted that Blu-ray is already a dead format walking, and we won’t be watching Blu-ray movies for very much longer.

*DMW [Dead man walking]*
Net lingo for "your goose is cooked"

Evidentemente una frase muy popular. Quizás no sea posible traducir esto muy bien a español.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

> Net lingo for "your goose is cooked"



¿"Estás frito"?

O sea, estamos todos de acuerdo en que su traducción dependerá del contexto en que se usa.


----------



## Marxelo

Sí, estoy de acuerdo; creo que entre todos ya juntamos la mayor información disponible. Solo faltaría ajustarla al contexto en donde se la quiere usar.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Pues ése es precisamente el problema: ante mi consulta, domingo respondió en el mensaje número 3 que encontró la expresión en un libro de dichos y que por tanto no tiene contexto. Es decir, parece que pensaba que la expresión tenía una traducción "en abstracto". Como este hilo ha demostrado, no sólo eso no es así, sino que la expresión ni siquiera tiene un significado único en su idioma original.

Con lo cual creo que además queda demostrado que no es tan tonta la regla que pide especificar el contexto al hacer una pregunta en estos foros...


----------



## la zarzamora

Marxelo said:


> Sí, se usa para hablar del condenado a muerte. Los guardias encargados gritan dead man walking! cuando el condenado se desplaza hacia el lugar de la ejecución. ¡Si hasta hicieron una película con ese título!
> El tema es que en general y hasta donde sé en los países de habla hispana no hay condena a muerte de modo que esa expresión no tiene una traducción específica.



Cuando fui a ver la película me acuerdo patente que estaba pendiente de todo lo que decían para ver si descifraba el título. Entonces pasa lo que dice Marxelo.


----------



## la zarzamora

Moritzchen said:


> This is what Wikipedia has to say:
> The title comes from the traditional call in the United States of "Dead man walking, dead man walking here" from a prison guard as a condemned prisoner is led onto Death Row.[_citation needed_] The phrase may have originally come from the 1909 poem by Thomas Hardy titled _The Dead Man Walking_.
> One can question where Hardy heard it from, however, since there is no way to be sure that he coined the phrase. It was originally used to describe a person who was in trouble and about to get punished, or lose his job. This is what originally inspired prison guards to call out these words regarding a condemned man.[_citation needed_]
> The portuguese page gives the equivalent of "Los últimos pasos de un hombre", "la última caminata".


 
Inmensely interesting information, prison guards using phrases from Thomas Hardy. This made my day. Good night foreros!


----------



## domingo_alegre

El aporte presentado por US math guy (postcount 13) le otorga a la frase "dead man walking" una dimensión más elaborada y actual y que, incluso, podemos encontrar en la vida cotidiana. No únicamente para referirse literalmente a un condenado a muerte, pero si figurativamente a alguien que (no va a morir físicamente) sino va a sufrir alguna pena o sanción muy severa en sus consecuencias (que se le antoja muy parecido a la muerte).
http://forum.wordreference.com/member.php?u=147547


----------



## la zarzamora

US math guy said:


> Según el sitio usingenglish.com:
> 
> A dead man walking is someone who is in great trouble and will certainly get punished, lose their job or position, etc, soon.
> 
> ¿Existe en español? ¿Alguien sabe?


 
Está en el horno.
Es boleta.


----------



## Cubanboy

Hola.


Dead man walking - ¡Paso al muerto! /Camino al patíbulo/Rumbo a la pena de muerte.


----------



## guayaca

Muerto andante...


----------



## Nuharoo

Yo díra: Un hombre que "tiene los días contados"


----------



## US math guy

Oldy Nuts said:


> ¿"Estás frito"?
> 
> O sea, estamos todos de acuerdo en que su traducción dependerá del contexto en que se usa.


 
Oldly Nuts hizo este cometario sobre me sugerencia que un sinónimo posible de Dead Man Walking [o DMW en el Internet] en inglés es "your goose is cooked". 

Es interesante que aquí no usamos el adjetivo "frito" en inglés. Tal vez el significado es diferente en español.

En inglés en este contexto según mi diccionario la palabra "frito" tiene tres significados:

1. Cansado (una persona)
2. Borracho (una persona)
3. Un aparato destruido como resultado de mucha electricidad


----------



## Carabaz

esta expresión se aplica a los condenados a muerte


----------



## US math guy

Nuharoo said:


> Yo díra: Un hombre que "tiene los días contados"


 
Interesante, Nuharoo.

La frase existe también en inglés, pero en este momento no recuerdo la forma exacta.

Creo que para nosotros generalmente las palabras "Dead man walking" es una forma más intensa y indica que muy pronto la persona (o compañía, etc.) va a alcanzar su fin.

Foreros, ¿están de acuerdo? ¿O estoy rizando el rizo?


----------



## Nuharoo

Gracias por los matices, US math guy!


----------



## Cubanboy

¡Paso al condenado a muerte!


----------

